# New from San Antonio



## forTX (Oct 16, 2016)

Thought it was about time to sign up and get going on here. I've been lurking on the forums for the past two years or so and have gotten a lot of good information from here, I'm hoping to give back a little. Currently have an Ankona Copperhead being finished with a pick up date on the 31st. Seems like it can't get here soon enough! Still stuck on motor options, so that'll be the next objective.

Mainly fish the Port Aransas/Laguna Madre area when I can get away. I've pretty much only been throwing the fly rod for the past year and a half, it's become an addiction. I'm glad to finally be joining the site and getting things going.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome! I'm in San Marcos so it's great to have a local in the community!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

forTX said:


> Thought it was about time to sign up and get going on here. I've been lurking on the forums for the past two years or so and have gotten a lot of good information from here, I'm hoping to give back a little. Currently have an Ankona Copperhead being finished with a pick up date on the 31st. Seems like it can't get here soon enough! Still stuck on motor options, so that'll be the next objective.
> 
> Mainly fish the Port Aransas/Laguna Madre area when I can get away. I've pretty much only been throwing the fly rod for the past year and a half, it's become an addiction. I'm glad to finally be joining the site and getting things going.


Have you narrowed down your options on the power plant? I think Ankona normally suggests the ETEC or Tohatsu in the 60hp variety. I hear a lot of good things about the Suzukis


----------



## forTX (Oct 16, 2016)

Austin said:


> Welcome! I'm in San Marcos so it's great to have a local in the community!


Awesome! Thats good to hear, I've started to notice a lot of Texas guys on here.



yobata said:


> Have you narrowed down your options on the power plant? I think Ankona normally suggests the ETEC or Tohatsu in the 60hp variety. I hear a lot of good things about the Suzukis


Yeah, I was leaning toward the ETEC at first, but didn't want to mess with a two stroke. I believe I'm going to go with the Suzuki, I talked to a shop that sells the ETEC and Suzuki and the technician recommended the Suzuki as well. I considered a Yamaha but they're a little more pricey. It's definitely going to be a 60 though.


----------



## Boerne (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome from just up the road(Boerne Texas)!
I've got 2014ShadowCast 18 fish mostly POC. Love the boat


----------



## forTX (Oct 16, 2016)

Boerne said:


> Welcome from just up the road(Boerne Texas)!
> I've got 2014ShadowCast 18 fish mostly POC. Love the boat


You're not far at all! I live in Fair Oaks and graduated from Champion a few years ago. POC is a great place, I fished Cedar Bayou for the first time not too long ago and we did well. Ankona is a great company, they've been awesome to work with.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome to the forum ... I just sold my ShadowCast for a Beavertail BT3. Love the Ankona's but was looking for a bigger boat. Would love to fish the same area you go after. Further I ventured is PoC so far? Looking to see yours and Boerne ankona's sometimes soon. Have fun !!!!


----------



## forTX (Oct 16, 2016)

efi2712micro said:


> Welcome to the forum ... I just sold my ShadowCast for a Beavertail BT3. Love the Ankona's but was looking for a bigger boat. Would love to fish the same area you go after. Further I ventured is PoC so far? Looking to see yours and Boerne ankona's sometimes soon. Have fun !!!!


I saw your boat for sale on here, it was a great layout for that skiff! Congrats on the new buy, those Beavertail's are some great looking boats. It's really a changing landscape the further south you go, I'm moving from my kayak to the Copperhead so I'm ready to increase my range! That would be great, I appreciate it!


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome, from the Houston area!


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

Welcome from Katy.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey if you got the boat on the previously mentioned pick up date throw some pictures up!


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

E-money said:


> Hey if you got the boat on the previously mentioned pick up date throw some pictures up!


Not sure to whom you are addressing this...????


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

forTX said:


> Currently have an Ankona Copperhead being finished with a pick up date on the 31st. Seems like it can't get here soon enough!


It was to the OP. But I love boat pics so @cougmantx if you have some throw them up too!


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

[/url][/IMG]
View attachment 3016


----------



## forTX (Oct 16, 2016)

I'll definitely get some put up soon, need to get them off my phone. It came out awesome!


----------

